# Nerite snail eggs...



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

Bought a few nerites and now there's like a dozen plus seseme looking things burrowed into my driftwood/rock and on side of tank. Is there anyway to protect these eggs? 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

though you may have already heard, these eggs won't hatch in fresh water, so in essence do not need protecting. In any case, i find the eggs to be strongly attached and will only be damaged if you try to remove them by scraping it off.

From what I have read, you have to move the items with the eggs to brackish or salt water for them to hatch, otherwise there's really no point in protecting these eggs


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I read an interesting post elsewhere, from a guy who was successfully raising nerites for sale. It takes some dedication and a brackish tank. Those eggs won't hatch in your tank and if you wanted them to, you have a fair bit of work to get it to happen.

Eggs eventually fade away, but the snails will continue to lay more.


----------



## Kurare (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Since I don't plan on having brackish... oh well... lets hope these seed lookin' things don't make my tank look parasitic after a while. LOL.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I have bleached some of my wood, which makes the eggs less visible, as it lightens the colour of the wood a bit. But mostly I just plant stuff in front of the wood, so I don't see them much.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

i found them to become an eye sore as it usually overtook the driftwood. On the glass it was easy enough to scrape off


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, you can scrub them off if they bother you. It's not a huge effort, but if there a lot of them it can be time consuming to do.

I choose to consider them as part of the landscape and if I can't hide them behind a plant, I just don't 'see' them. Selective vision can be very handy at times .


----------

